
Ungoogled Android “/E/ OS” Port to Pinebook and Pinephone (Developer Blog) - prince707
https://medium.com/@edevelopers.blog/e-os-ports-for-the-pinebook-and-pinephone-596139c76479
======
mister_hn
I hope they will port "/E/ OS" to all the Android One phones as well

